# Need help with enclosures for two tarantulas



## nugget (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello everyone!

As a current college student, it is hard to find student housing that will allow pets, let alone the kind with eight legs! I just recently signed a lease with an apartment that originally told me I would be able to take my babies with me, however, once I signed the lease, they decided to change their minds...

My plan is to still bring them to my apartment, but switch their tanks over to something easier to tuck away and blend in with my other belongings when I know someone from the apartment complex will be entering. They are currently in glass tanks. I understand that if the management finds them, I will have to relocate them with family, but they will be over two hours away, and will be with people with little to no knowledge of tarantula care, so thats not really the ideal situation right now.

Basically, does anyone know of safe and durable enclosures I could piece together for my two babies? One is a Costa Rican Stripe Knee with a leg span of 4.5 inches named Nugget, and the other is a pink toe with a leg span of 4 inches named Sage. 

Attached are pictures of them just incase anyone wanted to see!




Thank you!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## nugget (Jan 6, 2017)

Oh my, Im sorry for the pictures being so large


----------



## viper69 (Jan 6, 2017)

I do. The best setup I can think of for this situation are Really Useful Boxes. They are stackable as well, not that pricey, OR sterilite. You could use a RUB and they wouldn't be the wiser if you hid in some way. Same for the Avic.

If the Ts or pets are written into the lease, then the landlord cannot change their mind and evict you. You have rights. In most states it is hard to evict a tenant even for infractions of the lease. There's a process. I would look into your local housing authority that specializes in landlords who like to screw over tenants. Mind you, do not mention to your landlord you are visiting such an agency!!!!

In some states I wouldn't be surprised if a verbal agreement is binding, though harder to prove.

In the future either don't mention them or get it in writing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nugget (Mar 13, 2017)

Update:

I decided to register my children as official ESA (Emotional support animals/arachnids). 
I am still looking for better enclosures, however, now, if they are found, the apartment would be unable to force me to remove of them as they are service animals simply doing their jobs.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Love 3


----------



## BobBarley (Mar 13, 2017)

nugget said:


> Update:
> 
> I decided to register my children as official ESA (Emotional support animals/arachnids).
> I am still looking for better enclosures, however, now, if they are found, the apartment would be unable to force me to remove of them as they are service animals simply doing their jobs.


Wow lol, you can do that?  What processes did you go through for that?


----------



## nugget (Mar 13, 2017)

BobBarley said:


> Wow lol, you can do that?  What processes did you go through for that?


It is free online to register any animal you wish! The registration process is actually a joke to put it nicely... all you have to do is enter your name, your animal's name and then upload a photo. You could register a rock if you wanted to... 
Now, the theory of an emotional support animal is legit. Animals can truly assist people emotionally and I do support the program, just am a little disappointed in how easy it is to register. 

It is free, the only part that you have to pay for is to receive the animal ID cards and certificates (which are both required when you want to use your animal in public or for an appartment purpose).

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley (Mar 13, 2017)

nugget said:


> It is free online to register any animal you wish! The registration process is actually a joke to put it nicely... all you have to do is enter your name, your animal's name and then upload a photo. You could register a rock if you wanted to...
> Now, the theory of an emotional support animal is legit. Animals can truly assist people emotionally and I do support the program, just am a little disappointed in how easy it is to register.
> 
> It is free, the only part that you have to pay for is to receive the animal ID cards and certificates (which are both required when you want to use your animal in public or for an appartment purpose).


Wow, very interesting.  How much would the fee be?


----------



## viper69 (Mar 14, 2017)

nugget said:


> It is free online to register any animal you wish! The registration process is actually a joke to put it nicely... all you have to do is enter your name, your animal's name and then upload a photo. You could register a rock if you wanted to...
> Now, the theory of an emotional support animal is legit. Animals can truly assist people emotionally and I do support the program, just am a little disappointed in how easy it is to register.
> 
> It is free, the only part that you have to pay for is to receive the animal ID cards and certificates (which are both required when you want to use your animal in public or for an appartment purpose).


ESA animals in some states require a letter from a mental health professional.  Have you, or do you need one in your state? This is a very interesting thought.


----------



## nugget (Mar 14, 2017)

BobBarley said:


> Wow, very interesting.  How much would the fee be?


they have multiple packages, the cheapest option is $30



viper69 said:


> ESA animals in some states require a letter from a mental health professional.  Have you, or do you need one in your state? This is a very interesting thought.


You do not need a letter from a mental health professional to register an animal. The website has a over the phone evaluation if you wanted/needed the letter and then they will mail it to you. Also, if you were registering a cat or dog, and wanted to take it into places like libraries or stores, you do not a letter diagnosing yourself as the animal could be in training for another, or working for the public. If you are trying to take the animal on a plane, then yes, you will need the letter as it will be assisting you specifically and not able to go around and "emotionally support" others.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 14, 2017)

nugget said:


> they have multiple packages, the cheapest option is $30
> 
> 
> You do not need a letter from a mental health professional to register an animal. The website has a over the phone evaluation if you wanted/needed the letter and then they will mail it to you. Also, if you were registering a cat or dog, and wanted to take it into places like libraries or stores, you do not a letter diagnosing yourself as the animal could be in training for another, or working for the public. If you are trying to take the animal on a plane, then yes, you will need the letter as it will be assisting you specifically and not able to go around and "emotionally support" others.



Actually you do need a letter from a mental health professional, *STEP 3* and *STEP 4*.

Here's the data

https://www.esaregistration.org/esa-evaluation/



The laws vary state by state on what is allowed and what isn't allowed not just for ESA but also for service animals too.

For example many states make no exemption for people with service animals to be allowed in public places, ie your service animal isn't allowed in a public place.

ESA's are not as high on the totem pole as service animals as I'm sure you know.

Like many Federal laws, they are often general to some degree and allow local laws or the governing agencies state and federal, to refine the over all goal of the federal law, not always of course, but more often than not. The states rights vs federal rights issue hah.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 14, 2017)

I want to register the *Goddess *0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her) to something like that but I can't, because, damn, doesn't exist such a thing in Eye-taly 

CGES

Chris *Goddess *Emotional Support

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## nugget (Mar 15, 2017)

viper69 said:


> Actually you do need a letter from a mental health professional, *STEP 3* and *STEP 4*.
> 
> Here's the data
> 
> ...


Hmm I'm pretty sure what you are looking at is for the person to receive a letter. You are able to go to a doctor in person to receive it, the website is not needed. There are also several different organizations you can go through to register animals as Emotional Support Animals. I have already received my certificates for both of my adult tarantulas in the mail as well as their ID cards, I was not asked to show proof of my support letter to do so. 
One of my coworkers registered her dog using that same site as well. She did not need a letter to do so. In order to receive the benefits of her dog in public, she did need the letter, however, to register an animal it is not needed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GatorWrestler303 (Mar 15, 2017)

My apt  people weren't allowed to enter without written 24 hr notice I would always just hide my snake cage in closet under a blanket.


----------



## N1ghtFire (Mar 15, 2017)

nugget said:


> Update:
> 
> I decided to register my children as official ESA (Emotional support animals/arachnids).
> I am still looking for better enclosures, however, now, if they are found, the apartment would be unable to force me to remove of them as they are service animals simply doing their jobs.


That is great. XD When I move maybe ill register 18 tarantulas and 4 leopard geckos and my scorpions as emotional support animals and take them everywhere with me. Lol

Anyways, you could find containers that can fit in a drawer or cabnet, perhaps build your own container. Or keep them in the closet.. If I was in your situation I would just keep them tucked away. Plus you should be given heads up if they enter your apartment, so you should have time to hide them...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Mar 16, 2017)

nugget said:


> Hmm I'm pretty sure what you are looking at is for the person to receive a letter. You are able to go to a doctor in person to receive it, the website is not needed. There are also several different organizations you can go through to register animals as Emotional Support Animals. I have already received my certificates for both of my adult tarantulas in the mail as well as their ID cards, I was not asked to show proof of my support letter to do so.
> One of my coworkers registered her dog using that same site as well. She did not need a letter to do so. In order to receive the benefits of her dog in public, she did need the letter, however, to register an animal it is not needed.



Hmm, this is not so clear then, not what you wrote, but the info read on the website hah. It seems to conflict with your info. I need an ESA just to discern the correct info about ESA


----------



## shutout2000 (Mar 16, 2017)

nugget said:


> Update:
> 
> I decided to register my children as official ESA (Emotional support animals/arachnids).
> I am still looking for better enclosures, however, now, if they are found, the apartment would be unable to force me to remove of them as they are service animals simply doing their jobs.


Haha, that's too funny. I actually have seen similar things, A guy brought his dog into a restuarant I was working at and was letting it crawl on the table. "I said sir, I love the dog but he can't stay in here!" And then he was showing me all these papers that he was allowed to in a really rude way! I was just like " screw this, I am not getting paid enough to handle this sh*t." Honestly, I didn't care eitherway, so I just let the dog stay.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 16, 2017)

nugget said:


> Update:
> 
> I decided to register my children as official ESA (Emotional support animals/arachnids).
> I am still looking for better enclosures, however, now, if they are found, the apartment would be unable to force me to remove of them as they are service animals simply doing their jobs.


Well, they are technically animals, I could see that working.


----------



## nugget (Mar 16, 2017)

shutout2000 said:


> Haha, that's too funny. I actually have seen similar things, A guy brought his dog into a restuarant I was working at and was letting it crawl on the table. "I said sir, I love the dog but he can't stay in here!" And then he was showing me all these papers that he was allowed to in a really rude way! I was just like " screw this, I am not getting paid enough to handle this sh*t." Honestly, I didn't care eitherway, so I just let the dog stay.


That insane! Any kind of service animal is supposed to be trained to be well behaved. He was clearly abusing his "rights" of having a service dog. Im sorry you had to deal with that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Mar 16, 2017)

Unless your lease contract forbids them, they can not evict you for having them.  However they could offer a rent renewal rate at the end of your contract that makes you want to move out. I advise that you just keep them in less suspicious containers that are not obvious and say nothing to them.  There are lots of choices available. 

The individuals who will visit your apartment will likely be maintenance personal in almost all cases.  They likely don't pay attention to contract rules, etc. unless it makes their job harder.  Make sure the enclosures are not placed near where personnel might access heat pump filters, fire extinguisher inspection, or the power switches (circuit breakers).  Occasionally they may also check sprinkler systems where they just do a visual to insure you aren't hanging objects from the valves.  Otherwise they don't have time to be browsing your apartment.


----------



## jaycied (Apr 12, 2017)

Couple of expansions things mentioned so far:

I had my first T while living in an apartment where pets weren't allowed. It was written in our lease that they couldn't go through our closet if the doors were shut, so I kept my A. avic in there and just made sure the doors were always closed. Sterilite containers or similar are also a good idea as many people have them for a plethora of reasons.

Also the registration for ESA and service animals is a joke. I have a service dog (legit actually, but still in training) that I registered online so I could take him to college with me. It took me a total of 10 minutes to register him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

